# Stopping VIP222k from Screensaver mode



## Taylorcraft078 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just upgraded to HD after having dish for 9 years. They gave me a VIP222K and it seems to work fine except that I can't turn off the screensaver mode that it drops into after a few hours. I have tried turning off the standby mode in the setup but the thing is still in "Press select to watch tv" mode in the morning. It is hooked up to a MythTV system so I want it to stay in TV mode all the time.

How do I stop it from going to screensaver?

Dave


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All you can disable is the inactivity screensaver that goes into standby after XX customizable hours of unuse.

The receiver will still need to do a nightly update (for the EPG and other maintenance), and that leaves you back in standby once again.

Only thing you can do is set an auto-tune timer to turn your receiver back on sometime say an hour after whenever the nightly reboot happens.


----------



## Taylorcraft078 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------

